# General > Recipes >  Anyone got the priory biscuit recipe?

## Corrigall51

The ones we used to make in High school... They were delicious. 
Anyone know the recipe or have a first year pupil around that might know...?!  :Smile:  

Its a very simple recipe sugar, porridge oatas, sugar and marg or along those lines - I just cant remember measurements etc 

Thanks!!  :Smile:

----------


## Julia

I remember those too, how about this recipe

50g porage oats
50g self-raising flour
50g caster sugar
50g butter
10ml syrup
Put your oven on at 180oC or Gas mark 4

Put the flour, oats and sugar into a large bowl.
Measure the butter and syrup into a pan. (too much syrup makes the biscuits hard and crunchy).  Melt over a low heat and add in all the dry ingredients.

Mix well and then divide into 16 equal pieces

Roll the pieces into balls and put them onto a greased baking sheet. Flatten the balls slightly, bake until golden brown, about 10-15 minutes.

When they are ready take them out of the oven and let them cool on a wire rack.

----------


## ashaw1

*Still got my son's hand written recipe from 3 years ago.*

*50 g self raising flour*
*50 g sugar*
*50g porridge oats*
*50g margarine*
*10ml golden syrup*

*Melt margarine and syrup in pan and add dry ingredients.*

*Bake at 180 oC (gas mark 4)*

----------


## Corrigall51

Fabulous! 
Thank you both so much... think it's a good night for baking tonight!

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------

